# High tech 10 gallon tank



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey,

I've posted a few threads about lighting for a 10 gallon before.

I now dose NPK and micros with the EI method and have pressurized CO2 in my 10 gallon. Medium fish load, 75% planted.

I'm replacing the lighting on the 10 gallon, and I was wondering if there is a "maximum" of lighting at which plants won't be able to grow any faster? Since the WPG rule breaks down with small tanks such as a 10 gallon tank, I'm not sure 3.6WPG (36 watts) would give me maximal growth.

I want to have a high light and high tech tank. Should I go with a 36w Catalina fixture, or go even higher to a 2x36w Catalina fixture, or even 96w quad Coralife? I'd definately go with T5s if they had 20" bulbs, but alas, they don't come that short.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

An AHsupply.com 36 watt kit over a 10 gallon provides plenty of light for most, if not all plants. With this light, I've had issues with algae when ferts and CO2 were inadequately supplied. I would suggest a 36 watt AH kit for a high tech 10 gallon tank, however if you are really zealous the 2x36watt will create rapid growth, more trimmings (short tank), and more need for nutrients. With 2x36 watts, you can have lighting burst effects to mimic noon time sun.

If this is going to be a high tech tank, then stick with AHSupply 36 kits, either 1 or 2, as you'll find it highly adequate for your purposes. The higher wattage standard fixtures waste more electricity then supplying your tank with all the light you want.

Also, to answer your question regarding "maximum" lighting maxing out plant growth capacity, I think having extreme lights will cause problems hinding plant growth. But if those problems didn't arise, nutrients supplied, plant growth could be sustained without issue. Each plant will have a maximum threshold and nutrient uptake rate. Plants can close up their "pores" when they've had enough.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't have a hood for the tank, so I'd have to go with a fixture, probably the Catalina Aquarium one.

Catalina Aquarium 20" 36W 1 BULB COMPACT LIGHTHOUSE HOOD

I'd love to get an AHS, but I'm not that handy with tools and won't be able to make a nice enough looking canopy.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Catalina one looks okay from the picture. The flatness of the fixture reminds me of a coralife. With a flat, compact fixture, that usually means that the bulb is enclosed in a tight space, rendering lots of bulb restrike, and unusable, wasted light. I'm not sure it would meet your needs for a high tech lighting setup. I would think about doubling the wattage if you were to get a fixture setup.

I would have to say that building the canopy, especially without any tools wasn't too bad, and sort of fun in a way. You can see my experience in this thread. Also, Ahsupply sells some canopies too, and even though you're spending a $20 or so more dollars, you'll be happy that you went with an AH kit.

As an alternative, maybe a high wattage Coralife Fixture would be worth checking out. I believe hellolights.com is having some deals, and you can save on shipping if you do local pick up.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll check out AHS enclosures. =) I wonder how shipping will be on that.

The 20" Coralife you linked me to is 1x96w and won't give me the flexibility of a more advanced photoperiod.


----------

